# Passport Renewal and get another 13a stamp copy?



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When I renewed my Passport last year, I went o the local Immigration Office with both old & new Passports and they stamped my new one with the permanent resident status so I would only have to carry the new one with me whenever needed. There is no requirement to do so, but the lady that I talked to said that it probably was a good thing to do. There was no charge(which surprised me). I still keep my old Passport in storage.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> When I renewed my Passport last year, I went o the local Immigration Office with both old & new Passports and they stamped my new one with the permanent resident status so I would only have to carry the new one with me whenever needed. There is no requirement to do so, but the lady that I talked to said that it probably was a good thing to do. There was no charge(which surprised me). I still keep my old Passport in storage.
> 
> Fred


Thank you Fred for that information and eventually all of us who are here permanent or on an SRRV will encounter this issue. It sounds like your Satellite Immigration Office is a Class "A".  Did they put this stamp immediately or did they have you show up on a later date? No charge sounds even better.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just came in with both Passports (old&new) and gave them to the lady at the desk, she took them to the enclosed office in the back so I assume it was the to the Boss. I just waited, no questions or anything. She brought them back and handed them to me, I told her "Thank You" and left.

This is the temporary Immigration Office at Festive Walk in Iloilo.

Fred


----------

